# Republicans are better educated then Democrats



## American Cowboy

*Education.* Republicans are significantly more likely than Democrats to have 4-year college degrees. The trends for the years 1955 through 2004 are shown by gender in the graphs below, reproduced from a book published by Joseph Fried. These graphs depict results obtained by Fried from the National Election Studies (NES) database












Republican are also more successful

*Business community.* The GOP is usually seen as the traditionally pro-business party and it garners major support from a wide variety of industries from the financial sector to small businesses. Republicans are about 50 percent more likely to be self-employed, and are more likely to work in the area of management

*Income.* Low-income voters tend to favor the Democratic Party while high-income voters tend to support the Republican Party. President George W. Bush won 41% of the poorest 20% of voters in 2004, 55% of the richest twenty percent, and 53% of those in between. In the 2006 House races, the voters with incomes over $50,000 were 49% Republican, while those under were 38%

*Military.* Republicans hold a large majority in the armed services, with 57% of active military personnel and 66% of officers identified as Republican in 2003 link

The interesting thing is there are far fewer Republican than Democrats.






So the percentage of Republicans that as seccessful vs Democrats is also far greater.


----------



## L.K.Eder

lol, your a democrat than?


----------



## Truthmatters

Because people with money can educate their kids.

So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?


----------



## American Cowboy

Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs

Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried

But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:


----------



## American Cowboy

Truthmatters said:


> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?



Dummies


----------



## American Cowboy

Republicans remain a small minority of college professors, with 11% of full-time faculty identifying as Republican. In the 70s, Bill Aryes and his ilk decided that the destruction of Capitalism could be done best through school and media. Liberal Professors are indoctrinating the youth. The best colleges are now the religious schools of you do not want your child to become a liberal America hating Commie. CPUSA is now bigger on college campuses than it ever has been.


----------



## Cuyo

You're retarded.


----------



## uscitizen

Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.


----------



## uscitizen

American Cowboy said:


> Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
> Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
> Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
> Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs
> 
> Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried
> 
> But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:



So why did not McCain/Palin win?


----------



## rdean

Yea,

Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.

I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".



Link? 

And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
Click to expand...


Link?

What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!

Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?

Be honest.

Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?


----------



## Cal

American Cowboy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dummies
Click to expand...


Don't talk about yourself like that.


----------



## rdean

American Cowboy said:


> Republicans remain a small minority of college professors, with 11% of full-time faculty identifying as Republican. In the 70s, Bill Aryes and his ilk decided that the destruction of Capitalism could be done best through school and media. Liberal Professors are indoctrinating the youth. The best colleges are now the religious schools of you do not want your child to become a liberal America hating Commie. CPUSA is now bigger on college campuses than it ever has been.



Are you sure it's that?  Maybe it's the FACT that right wingers believe "Noah's Ark" is a true historical event.  People that believe such nonsense don't get many degrees outside of "Bible Study".  They do call it a BS in Bible Study?  Right?


----------



## American Cowboy

uscitizen said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
> Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
> Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
> Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs
> 
> Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried
> 
> But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why did not McCain/Palin win?
Click to expand...


See the chart of Democrats to Republicans? 72 Million DemoRats to 55 Million Repubs

Add this: "When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic" - Benjamin Franklin 

Add: McCain is a RINO

Add: DemoRats are morons

Add: ACORN registering dead people and drive around bus loads of bums to polling sites.

A better question might be why didn't *Commie Obammie *win by more?


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
Click to expand...

You are without a doubt the single stupidest human being on the entire internet.  

Who could possibly deny that?


----------



## jillian

anyone else notice the 'tard 0/p doesn;t give links.

cause facts don't matter... [r]ight?

loon


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
Click to expand...


how bout a link to the BS o/p?

just sayin' hon.


----------



## Cal

jillian said:


> anyone else notice the 'tard 0/p doesn;t give links.
> 
> cause facts don't matter... [r]ight?
> 
> loon



Yerpp.. this thread is a Cowboy..


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
Click to expand...


No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit. 

I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

American Cowboy said:


> FACT: Republicans are better educated then Democrats



I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.


----------



## Cal

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
Click to expand...


How about a link about Republicans being more educated than Democrats..


----------



## daveman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Republicans are better educated then Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.
Click to expand...


Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how bout a link to the BS o/p?
> 
> just sayin' hon.
Click to expand...


He's provided a link. To a non partisan publishers, from which you can download the same stuff he provided in his post. 

Just sayin', no chara.

Edit: Oops, no he didn't. I googled it and found it all by myself. How very smart of me! http://www.algora.com/205/book/details.html

About the publisher:



> Algora Publishing is an independent publisher featuring top international authors on questions of global scope. Like any good oracle, we do not give straight answers . . . but we help readers sharpen their own analyses on questions of Politics & International Affairs, History, Philosophy and Social Issues, Political Economy and Current Events, Law, Mind, Culture, Literature, and Education & Reference.
> 
> Many people are out there, thinking things through, asking pertinent questions, working long years to research and investigate their subjects of interest, and writing magnificent pieces... But then what? The &#8220;big houses&#8221; don't publish their works. We do.
> Six conglomerates hold 80% of the book publishing industry today and major trade publishers are increasingly unwilling to take risks with new authors.
> Still Algora is publishing fresh voices and bringing fresh perspectives on important issues of our times.
> Algora publishes intriguing, serious books on matters of national and international concern in the tradition of independent publishing. We invite our counterparts &#8212; independent bookstores and readers &#8212; to come to us.
> Our message is one of enlightenment, social progress and intellectual curiosity.



About the author:



> Joseph Fried is an MBA and a practicing CPA specializing in governmental auditing, the audit of nonprofit organizations, and the peer review of other CPA firms. Fried is an expert in Social Security policy, and the waste, fraud, and abuse that are reflected in all facets of the program. He has published two books with Algora Publishing.
> 
> Mr. Fried serves as director of the Public Program Testing Organization (PPTO), an Ohio-based nonprofit organization that seeks to identify and eliminate waste in the governmental and nonprofit sectors. Working on behalf of the PPTO, Mr. Fried determined that several Texas school districts were illegally giving workers Social Security coverage in a scheme that will cause the government to pay over $2 billion to ineligible beneficiaries. The Office of Inspector General investigated these allegations and confirmed their accuracy and validity in a report issued in 2007. (See report at http://www.ssa.gov/oig/ADOBEPDF/A-09-06-26086.pdf.)


----------



## American Cowboy

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Republicans are better educated then Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.
Click to expand...


I bet you have a P.H.D.

but it stand for Post Hole Digger


----------



## daveman

Not the original source for the OP, but contains the same data and more.

Political Statistics: Republican and Democratic Bases Differ in Education


----------



## California Girl

Cal said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about a link about Republicans being more educated than Democrats..
Click to expand...


If I had made that claim, I would have provided a link to back it up. 

I have, however, provided the link to the source of the OPs information.


----------



## California Girl

American Cowboy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Republicans are better educated then Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you have a P.H.D.
> 
> but it stand for Post Hole Digger
Click to expand...


It is possible to be a Conservative and not be a Republican, you know that, right? Because I have a Masters, am Conservative, and I am not a Republican.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?


Apparently your parents were dirt poor.


----------



## American Cowboy

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently your parents were dirt poor.
Click to expand...


Had to thank you just for the laugh


----------



## Ernie S.

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
Click to expand...


Seeing the damned country is 86% white, 90% isn't nearly as disturbing as the fact that blacks are 95% Democrat.


----------



## Shogun

Someday, when bible magic becomes the subject of life sciences, this thread will become a tiny bit more ironic than it already is.


----------



## Ernie S.

American Cowboy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Republicans are better educated then Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you have a P.H.D.
> 
> but it stand for Post Hole Digger
Click to expand...


or piled higher and deeper


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

California Girl said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you have a P.H.D.
> 
> but it stand for Post Hole Digger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is possible to be a Conservative and not be a Republican, you know that, right? Because I have a Masters, am Conservative, and I am not a Republican.
Click to expand...


I'm a libertarian.


----------



## California Girl

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you have a P.H.D.
> 
> but it stand for Post Hole Digger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to be a Conservative and not be a Republican, you know that, right? Because I have a Masters, am Conservative, and I am not a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian.
Click to expand...


I'm independent. I don't do 'parties'.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

California Girl said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm independent. I don't do 'parties'.
Click to expand...


Nor do I, hence the lower case L


----------



## American Cowboy

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you have a P.H.D.
> 
> but it stand for Post Hole Digger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to be a Conservative and not be a Republican, you know that, right? Because I have a Masters, am Conservative, and I am not a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a libertarian.
Click to expand...


That makes more sense


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
Click to expand...


For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".

Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.

All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?

Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com

I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.


----------



## Publius1787

Truthmatters said:


> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?



Because academia is overwhelmingly left. Thats to include college students. It just goes to show ya that when people begin to take responsibility for their own lives and get out of that academic atmosphere they wise up.


----------



## uscitizen

California Girl said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MBA and I'm not a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you have a P.H.D.
> 
> but it stand for Post Hole Digger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is possible to be a Conservative and not be a Republican, you know that, right? Because I have a Masters, am Conservative, and I am not a Republican.
Click to expand...


I have no masters, I am my own man.


----------



## jillian

Truthmatters said:


> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?



we weren't wealthy when i was growing up. my brother and i both went to college and i went to law school. 

the 'tard o/p still hasn't given a link to his lies, though. 

on one hand the rightwingnuts whine that the dems are the "elite". on the other hand they claim that they're the educated ones?

idiots better make up their minds.

the GOP is also largely white and male. 

which is meaningless when you realize that "the base" isn't educated... is largely male... is largely white... and is largely over 50.

well.... until they decided to screw old people out of medicare.


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
Click to expand...

What's your degree in, Dean?


----------



## editec

Yeah, I believe that Republicans might have an edge on the percentage of those holding college degrees.

What are the numbers on the INDEPENDENTS?


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> lol, your a democrat than?



As obviously you also are....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> Because people with money can educate their kids.



Sending you to college would be like giving a goat piano lessons, Truthinessmatters.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cuyo said:


> You're retarded.



Excellent retort.

You're really putting that "Bryman College: School of Barbering and Transmission Repair" degree to work....  (You spent a full 6 weeks earning it, might as well show it off!)


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.



What a steaming pile.

With Obama's fascist care looming, I can't imagine too many doctors and dentists being democrats...

What you mean is that few global warming grant collectors are Republicans..

I'm betting that most working scientists, doctors, dentists, engineers, et al, are Republicans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> anyone else notice the 'tard 0/p doesn;t give links.
> 
> cause facts don't matter... [r]ight?
> 
> loon



Still, one only need peruse this board to see that the right is vastly better educated and vastly smarter than the left.


----------



## Mr.Nick

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
Click to expand...


It is just a piece of paper.

I know high school dropouts that are more intelligent and educated than some people I know who possess a bachelors degree.

So, officially that piece of paper means something but in reality it means nothing. It means you went through the motions..


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we weren't wealthy when i was growing up. my brother and i both went to college and i went to law school.
> 
> the 'tard o/p still hasn't given a link to his lies, though.
> 
> on one hand the rightwingnuts whine that the dems are the "elite". on the other hand they claim that they're the educated ones?
> 
> idiots better make up their minds.
> 
> the GOP is also largely white and male.
> 
> which is meaningless when you realize that "the base" isn't educated... is largely male... is largely white... and is largely over 50.
> 
> well.... until they decided to screw old people out of medicare.
Click to expand...


I provided a link.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
Click to expand...


Yes, you do need to 'prove the obvious' - mainly because everything you claim to be 'true' and 'fact' is, on critical examination.... total fucking bullshit. 

You're on a par with truthmatters for honesty and intelligence. 

College have - for decades - been more liberal biased. I know this. I attended one. Then, I attended another one to do my Masters. 

You insist on making your ridiculous claims.... so I'm gonna carry on mocking your blatant anti-intellectualism and whining.


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your degree in, Dean?
Click to expand...

Yoo hoo!  Dean!


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to 'prove the obvious' - mainly because everything you claim to be 'true' and 'fact' is, on critical examination.... total fucking bullshit.
> 
> You're on a par with truthmatters for honesty and intelligence.
> 
> College have - for decades - been more liberal biased. I know this. I attended one. Then, I attended another one to do my Masters.
> 
> You insist on making your ridiculous claims.... so I'm gonna carry on mocking your blatant anti-intellectualism and whining.
Click to expand...


College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds
College faculties, long assumed to be a liberal bastion, lean further to the left than even the most conspiratorial conservatives might have imagined, a new study says.

By their own description, 72 percent of those teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal and 15 percent are conservative, says the study being published this week. The imbalance is almost as striking in partisan terms, with 50 percent of the faculty members surveyed identifying themselves as Democrats and 11 percent as Republicans.

The disparity is even more pronounced at the most elite schools, where, according to the study, 87 percent of faculty are liberal and 13 percent are conservative.

--

In contrast with the finding that nearly three-quarters of college faculty are liberal, a Harris Poll of the general public last year found that 33 percent describe themselves as conservative and 18 percent as liberal.

The liberal label that a majority of the faculty members attached to themselves is reflected on a variety of issues. The professors and instructors surveyed are, strongly or somewhat, in favor of abortion rights (84 percent); believe homosexuality is acceptable (67 percent); and want more environmental protection "even if it raises prices or costs jobs" (88 percent). What's more, the study found, 65 percent want the government to ensure full employment, a stance to the left of the Democratic Party.

Recent campus controversies have reinforced the left-wing faculty image. The University of Colorado is reviewing its tenure system after one professor, Ward Churchill, created an uproar by likening World Trade Center victims to Nazis. Harvard's faculty of arts and sciences voted no confidence in the university's president, Lawrence Summers, after he privately wondered whether women had the same natural ability as men in science and math.​
Academia is out of touch with America.


----------



## Mr.Nick

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to 'prove the obvious' - mainly because everything you claim to be 'true' and 'fact' is, on critical examination.... total fucking bullshit.
> 
> You're on a par with truthmatters for honesty and intelligence.
> 
> College have - for decades - been more liberal biased. I know this. I attended one. Then, I attended another one to do my Masters.
> 
> You insist on making your ridiculous claims.... so I'm gonna carry on mocking your blatant anti-intellectualism and whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds
> College faculties, long assumed to be a liberal bastion, lean further to the left than even the most conspiratorial conservatives might have imagined, a new study says.
> 
> By their own description, 72 percent of those teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal and 15 percent are conservative, says the study being published this week. The imbalance is almost as striking in partisan terms, with 50 percent of the faculty members surveyed identifying themselves as Democrats and 11 percent as Republicans.
> 
> The disparity is even more pronounced at the most elite schools, where, according to the study, 87 percent of faculty are liberal and 13 percent are conservative.
> 
> --
> 
> In contrast with the finding that nearly three-quarters of college faculty are liberal, a Harris Poll of the general public last year found that 33 percent describe themselves as conservative and 18 percent as liberal.
> 
> The liberal label that a majority of the faculty members attached to themselves is reflected on a variety of issues. The professors and instructors surveyed are, strongly or somewhat, in favor of abortion rights (84 percent); believe homosexuality is acceptable (67 percent); and want more environmental protection "even if it raises prices or costs jobs" (88 percent). What's more, the study found, 65 percent want the government to ensure full employment, a stance to the left of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Recent campus controversies have reinforced the left-wing faculty image. The University of Colorado is reviewing its tenure system after one professor, Ward Churchill, created an uproar by likening World Trade Center victims to Nazis. Harvard's faculty of arts and sciences voted no confidence in the university's president, Lawrence Summers, after he privately wondered whether women had the same natural ability as men in science and math.​
> Academia is out of touch with America.
Click to expand...


I read a study not too long ago that pretty much showed the longer you remain in college as a student or faculty the more likely you are to be "communist" for all intensive purposes.

They polled individuals from grades 9 to university faculty and asked them a bunch of questions and the responses got more left the longer the individual was being "educated" or was an educator at a university.

I thought ti was really interesting.

What shocked me in that study was that high school kids in present times are more conservative than I thought...

I wish I bookmarked the study...

If I can find it I'll post it...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A8427-2005Mar28.html

^ thats not the study I was speaking of but it pretty much proves the assertions being made here.

There was actually a recent study done.... Cant find it though...  The findings were the same, I just thought it was interesting because the study I'm referring to made interesting comparisons.


----------



## daveman

Mr.Nick said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to 'prove the obvious' - mainly because everything you claim to be 'true' and 'fact' is, on critical examination.... total fucking bullshit.
> 
> You're on a par with truthmatters for honesty and intelligence.
> 
> College have - for decades - been more liberal biased. I know this. I attended one. Then, I attended another one to do my Masters.
> 
> You insist on making your ridiculous claims.... so I'm gonna carry on mocking your blatant anti-intellectualism and whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds
> College faculties, long assumed to be a liberal bastion, lean further to the left than even the most conspiratorial conservatives might have imagined, a new study says.
> 
> By their own description, 72 percent of those teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal and 15 percent are conservative, says the study being published this week. The imbalance is almost as striking in partisan terms, with 50 percent of the faculty members surveyed identifying themselves as Democrats and 11 percent as Republicans.
> 
> The disparity is even more pronounced at the most elite schools, where, according to the study, 87 percent of faculty are liberal and 13 percent are conservative.
> 
> --
> 
> In contrast with the finding that nearly three-quarters of college faculty are liberal, a Harris Poll of the general public last year found that 33 percent describe themselves as conservative and 18 percent as liberal.
> 
> The liberal label that a majority of the faculty members attached to themselves is reflected on a variety of issues. The professors and instructors surveyed are, strongly or somewhat, in favor of abortion rights (84 percent); believe homosexuality is acceptable (67 percent); and want more environmental protection "even if it raises prices or costs jobs" (88 percent). What's more, the study found, 65 percent want the government to ensure full employment, a stance to the left of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Recent campus controversies have reinforced the left-wing faculty image. The University of Colorado is reviewing its tenure system after one professor, Ward Churchill, created an uproar by likening World Trade Center victims to Nazis. Harvard's faculty of arts and sciences voted no confidence in the university's president, Lawrence Summers, after he privately wondered whether women had the same natural ability as men in science and math.​
> Academia is out of touch with America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read a study not too long ago that pretty much showed the longer you remain in college as a student or faculty the more likely you are to be "communist" for all intensive purposes.
> 
> They polled individuals from grades 9 to university faculty and asked them a bunch of questions and the responses got more left the longer the individual was being "educated" or was an educator at a university.
> 
> I thought ti was really interesting.
> 
> What shocked me in that study was that high school kids in present times are more conservative than I thought...
> 
> I wish I bookmarked the study...
> 
> If I can find it I'll post it...
> 
> College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> ^ thats not the study I was speaking of but it pretty much proves the assertions being made here.
> 
> There was actually a recent study done.... Cant find it though...  The findings were the same, I just thought it was interesting because the study I'm referring to made interesting comparisons.
Click to expand...

That's the article I just posted.


----------



## Smash_Hits

Mr.Nick said:


> intensive purposes.



Yeah...


Also, I'll just leave this here: Democrats & Liberals: Education: Kryptonite To Republicans?


----------



## daveman

Smash_Hits said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> intensive purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> Also, I'll just leave this here: Democrats & Liberals: Education: Kryptonite To Republicans?
Click to expand...


Oooh.  A biased blog slapping themselves on the back at how much smarter they are than the rubes in flyover country.

Well, if you need your stereotypes validated that badly, go for it.


----------



## Smash_Hits

daveman said:


> Smash_Hits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> intensive purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> Also, I'll just leave this here: Democrats & Liberals: Education: Kryptonite To Republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh.  A biased blog slapping themselves on the back at how much smarter they are than the rubes in flyover country.
> 
> Well, if you need your stereotypes validated that badly, go for it.
Click to expand...


It isn't biased. The information is pulled straight from the 2004 Census. It probably would have been better to have just linked the report, but whatever. 

Also, nobody has pointed out that the wiki article said that both Democrats and Republicans have an equal number of people with post-graduate degrees... how's that for bias?


----------



## daveman

Smash_Hits said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smash_Hits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> Also, I'll just leave this here: Democrats & Liberals: Education: Kryptonite To Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  A biased blog slapping themselves on the back at how much smarter they are than the rubes in flyover country.
> 
> Well, if you need your stereotypes validated that badly, go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't biased. The information is pulled straight from the 2004 Census. It probably would have been better to have just linked the report, but whatever.
Click to expand...

Woulda saved yourself some ridicule, that's for sure.  


Smash_Hits said:


> Also, nobody has pointed out that the wiki article said that both Democrats and Republicans have an equal number of people with post-graduate degrees... how's that for bias?


I'd say it blows away the myth that Democrats are better educated that Republicans, actually.


----------



## Smash_Hits

daveman said:


> Smash_Hits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh.  A biased blog slapping themselves on the back at how much smarter they are than the rubes in flyover country.
> 
> Well, if you need your stereotypes validated that badly, go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't biased. The information is pulled straight from the 2004 Census. It probably would have been better to have just linked the report, but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda saved yourself some ridicule, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> Smash_Hits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, nobody has pointed out that the wiki article said that both Democrats and Republicans have an equal number of people with post-graduate degrees... how's that for bias?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say it blows away the myth that Democrats are better educated that Republicans, actually.
Click to expand...



I don't think either side is better educated; I just think liberals are much smarter and less infantile. Being educated does not entail being intelligent.


----------



## Jessica Blume

If both sides of the political aisle are controlled, then I would argue both sides are equally ridiculous. Which party is responsible for the continuing demise of our country? Answer: BOTH. 

Having said that, Ron Paul is a great solution, I feel. Too bad he now runs under that Republican brand.


----------



## clanthar

"Lies, Damn Lies and Statistics"


----------



## American Horse

American Cowboy said:


> Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
> Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
> Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
> Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs
> 
> Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried
> 
> But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:



Some of that makes perfect sense, but the number of Rs vs. Ds and independents is impossible to believe and makes the whole thing suspect IMO


----------



## California Girl

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your degree in, Dean?
Click to expand...


I'm still snickering at the fact that he linked to e-How to back up his argument. I expect he has no idea how fucking funny that is.   I find it funny because absolutely no one with any academic background whatsoever would link to e-How. So, from this, we can surmise that rdean does not have an academic background. 

In fact, it is a 'blacklisted' site for most academic writers.


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your degree in, Dean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still snickering at the fact that he linked to e-How to back up his argument. I expect he has no idea how fucking funny that is.   I find it funny because absolutely no one with any academic background whatsoever would link to e-How. So, from this, we can surmise that rdean does not have an academic background.
> 
> In fact, it is a 'blacklisted' site for most academic writers.
Click to expand...

Dean is very careful to never expose himself to anything that contradicts his narrow, fragile worldview.


----------



## Polk

American Cowboy said:


> Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
> Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
> Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
> Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs
> 
> Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried
> 
> But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:



So, numbers that are completely made up. Got it.


----------



## Polk

Uncensored2008 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a steaming pile.
> 
> With Obama's fascist care looming, I can't imagine too many doctors and dentists being democrats...
> 
> What you mean is that few global warming grant collectors are Republicans..
> 
> I'm betting that most working scientists, doctors, dentists, engineers, et al, are Republicans.
Click to expand...


40% of medical students self-ID as liberal or very liberal, versus 26% who do so as conservative or very conservative.

SpringerLink - Journal of General Internal Medicine, Volume 22, Number 4


----------



## rdean

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your degree in, Dean?
Click to expand...


Engineering.


----------



## rdean

Uncensored2008 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a steaming pile.
> 
> With Obama's fascist care looming, I can't imagine too many doctors and dentists being democrats...
> 
> What you mean is that few global warming grant collectors are Republicans..
> 
> I'm betting that most working scientists, doctors, dentists, engineers, et al, are Republicans.
Click to expand...


Hilarious.  Why would you think that considering what the right thinks about education?






Public Praises Science; Scientists Fault Public, Media | Pew Research Center for the People and the Press


----------



## rdean

Mr.Nick said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just a piece of paper.
> 
> *I know high school dropouts that are more intelligent and educated than some people I know who possess a bachelors degree.
> *
> So, officially that piece of paper means something but in reality it means nothing. It means you went through the motions..
Click to expand...


Of course you do.  Most right wingers say the same thing.  It's why they have no respect for education.


----------



## rdean

American Cowboy said:


> Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
> Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
> Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
> Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs
> 
> Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried
> 
> But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:



Funny, when I tried to look at the article the picture was attached to, it said the picture was "uploaded".  Did you draw that and upload it?


----------



## rdean

editec said:


> Yeah, *I believe that Republicans might have an edge on the percentage of those holding college degrees.*
> 
> What are the numbers on the INDEPENDENTS?



Yea, maybe Bible college, but nothing worth anything.


----------



## Polk

rdean said:


> American Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Dems receiveing Welfare: 10.4%
> Number of Repubs receiving Welfare: 5.1%
> Number of Dems receiving Food Stamps, General Aid, and SSI: 23% vs. 10%
> Number of Dems receiving Medicaid: 8.2% vs 3.3% Repubs
> 
> Source: Democrats and Republicans--rhetoric and reality. By Joseph Fried
> 
> But the total number of Dems far out ways the total number of Repubs. So this should also be noted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, when I tried to look at the article the picture was attached to, it said the picture was "uploaded".  Did you draw that and upload it?
Click to expand...


Uh, he linked to the chart on the Wikipedia page...


----------



## rdean

jillian said:


> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> because people with money can educate their kids.
> 
> So why are you supprized so many wealthy can afford a higher education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we weren't wealthy when i was growing up. My brother and i both went to college and i went to law school.
> 
> The 'tard o/p still hasn't given a link to his lies, though.
> 
> *on one hand the rightwingnuts whine that the dems are the "elite". On the other hand they claim that they're the educated ones?
> 
> idiots better make up their minds.*
> 
> The gop is also largely white and male.
> 
> Which is meaningless when you realize that "the base" isn't educated... Is largely male... Is largely white... And is largely over 50.
> 
> Well.... Until they decided to screw old people out of medicare.
Click to expand...


that is hilarious!  Seriously hilarious!


----------



## uscitizen

daveman said:


> Not the original source for the OP, but contains the same data and more.
> 
> Political Statistics: Republican and Democratic Bases Differ in Education



You do realize you broke a board rule and a law by posting clearly copyrighted material without a link.


----------



## rdean

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to 'prove the obvious' - mainly because everything you claim to be 'true' and 'fact' is, on critical examination.... total fucking bullshit.
> 
> You're on a par with truthmatters for honesty and intelligence.
> 
> College have - for decades - been more liberal biased. I know this. I attended one. Then, I attended another one to do my Masters.
> 
> You insist on making your ridiculous claims.... so I'm gonna carry on mocking your blatant anti-intellectualism and whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds
> College faculties, long assumed to be a liberal bastion, lean further to the left than even the most conspiratorial conservatives might have imagined, a new study says.
> 
> By their own description, 72 percent of those teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal and 15 percent are conservative, says the study being published this week. The imbalance is almost as striking in partisan terms, with 50 percent of the faculty members surveyed identifying themselves as Democrats and 11 percent as Republicans.
> 
> The disparity is even more pronounced at the most elite schools, where, according to the study, 87 percent of faculty are liberal and 13 percent are conservative.
> 
> --
> 
> In contrast with the finding that nearly three-quarters of college faculty are liberal, a Harris Poll of the general public last year found that 33 percent describe themselves as conservative and 18 percent as liberal.
> 
> The liberal label that a majority of the faculty members attached to themselves is reflected on a variety of issues. The professors and instructors surveyed are, strongly or somewhat, in favor of abortion rights (84 percent); believe homosexuality is acceptable (67 percent); and want more environmental protection "even if it raises prices or costs jobs" (88 percent). What's more, the study found, 65 percent want the government to ensure full employment, a stance to the left of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Recent campus controversies have reinforced the left-wing faculty image. The University of Colorado is reviewing its tenure system after one professor, Ward Churchill, created an uproar by likening World Trade Center victims to Nazis. Harvard's faculty of arts and sciences voted no confidence in the university's president, Lawrence Summers, after he privately wondered whether women had the same natural ability as men in science and math.​
> Academia is out of touch with America.
Click to expand...


I absolutely love that article you linked too.  Let's review a few of the more juicy tidbits:

"What's most striking is how few conservatives there are in any field" (no surprise there)

Religious services take a back seat for many faculty members, (that's because it's a "college" not a fucking church)

The study appears in the March issue of the Forum, an online political science journal.* It was funded by the Randolph Foundation, a right-leaning group that has given grants to such conservative organizations* (makes you wonder how honest it is)

Rothman sees the findings as evidence of "possible discrimination" against conservatives in hiring and promotion. Even after factoring in levels of achievement, as measured by published work and *organization memberships* (belonging to an "organization" is an "achievement"?  Seriously?  Hilarious!), "the most likely conclusion" is that "being conservative counts against you," he said. "It doesn't surprise me, because I've observed it happening." *The study, however, describes this finding as "preliminary."* (Preliminary?  I've observed it happening?  Does this sound remotely scientific?)

"It's hard to see that these liberal views cut very deeply into the education of students. In fact,* a number of studies show the core values that students bring into the university are not very much altered by being in college*." (This is the most hilarious so far.  They're saying the students were liberal when they started college.  That means more liberals go to college.  Funnier and funnier.  Seriously.)

*The study did not attempt to examine whether the political views of faculty members affect the content of their courses.*

But liberals outnumbered conservatives even among engineering faculty (51 percent to 19 percent) (Who knew?)

For the most hilarious part of all, check out this article:

Wash. Times news, opinion pieces peddled flawed survey on liberal professors

I tend to believe Republicans when they say "Education is just a piece of paper" and "we don't want no intellectuals".


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the links right wingers give, they might as well be reading "tea leaves".
> 
> Do you have to "prove the obvious"?  We know that only a measly 6% of scientists are Republican.  Republicans on this very board refer to education as "just a piece of paper".  Bible colleges are mostly in Red states and I would be surprised if any were higher than "tier four".  Legitimate Universities are mostly in Blue states.
> 
> All you have to look at is what they "teach".  Is the Bible really taught, or is it just "memorization"?
> 
> Conservative Christian Colleges | eHow.com
> 
> I love the way Right wingers insist legitimate universities have been "taken over" by the left.  As if teaching "Noah's Ark" would "change things".  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your degree in, Dean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engineering.
Click to expand...

Odd.  Most of the engineers I've worked with aren't retarded.  Did you blackmail the dean of admissions or something?


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the original source for the OP, but contains the same data and more.
> 
> Political Statistics: Republican and Democratic Bases Differ in Education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you broke a board rule and a law by posting clearly copyrighted material without a link.
Click to expand...


You see the underlined words?  Move your little arrow thingy over them, then click the left button on your little arrow thingy mover.  It's magic!


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to 'prove the obvious' - mainly because everything you claim to be 'true' and 'fact' is, on critical examination.... total fucking bullshit.
> 
> You're on a par with truthmatters for honesty and intelligence.
> 
> College have - for decades - been more liberal biased. I know this. I attended one. Then, I attended another one to do my Masters.
> 
> You insist on making your ridiculous claims.... so I'm gonna carry on mocking your blatant anti-intellectualism and whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds
> College faculties, long assumed to be a liberal bastion, lean further to the left than even the most conspiratorial conservatives might have imagined, a new study says.
> 
> By their own description, 72 percent of those teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal and 15 percent are conservative, says the study being published this week. The imbalance is almost as striking in partisan terms, with 50 percent of the faculty members surveyed identifying themselves as Democrats and 11 percent as Republicans.
> 
> The disparity is even more pronounced at the most elite schools, where, according to the study, 87 percent of faculty are liberal and 13 percent are conservative.
> 
> --
> 
> In contrast with the finding that nearly three-quarters of college faculty are liberal, a Harris Poll of the general public last year found that 33 percent describe themselves as conservative and 18 percent as liberal.
> 
> The liberal label that a majority of the faculty members attached to themselves is reflected on a variety of issues. The professors and instructors surveyed are, strongly or somewhat, in favor of abortion rights (84 percent); believe homosexuality is acceptable (67 percent); and want more environmental protection "even if it raises prices or costs jobs" (88 percent). What's more, the study found, 65 percent want the government to ensure full employment, a stance to the left of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Recent campus controversies have reinforced the left-wing faculty image. The University of Colorado is reviewing its tenure system after one professor, Ward Churchill, created an uproar by likening World Trade Center victims to Nazis. Harvard's faculty of arts and sciences voted no confidence in the university's president, Lawrence Summers, after he privately wondered whether women had the same natural ability as men in science and math.​
> Academia is out of touch with America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that article you linked too.  Let's review a few of the more juicy tidbits:
> 
> "What's most striking is how few conservatives there are in any field" (no surprise there)
> 
> Religious services take a back seat for many faculty members, (that's because it's a "college" not a fucking church)
> 
> The study appears in the March issue of the Forum, an online political science journal.* It was funded by the Randolph Foundation, a right-leaning group that has given grants to such conservative organizations* (makes you wonder how honest it is)
> 
> Rothman sees the findings as evidence of "possible discrimination" against conservatives in hiring and promotion. Even after factoring in levels of achievement, as measured by published work and *organization memberships* (belonging to an "organization" is an "achievement"?  Seriously?  Hilarious!), "the most likely conclusion" is that "being conservative counts against you," he said. "It doesn't surprise me, because I've observed it happening." *The study, however, describes this finding as "preliminary."* (Preliminary?  I've observed it happening?  Does this sound remotely scientific?)
> 
> "It's hard to see that these liberal views cut very deeply into the education of students. In fact,* a number of studies show the core values that students bring into the university are not very much altered by being in college*." (This is the most hilarious so far.  They're saying the students were liberal when they started college.  That means more liberals go to college.  Funnier and funnier.  Seriously.)
> 
> *The study did not attempt to examine whether the political views of faculty members affect the content of their courses.*
> 
> But liberals outnumbered conservatives even among engineering faculty (51 percent to 19 percent) (Who knew?)
> 
> For the most hilarious part of all, check out this article:
> 
> Wash. Times news, opinion pieces peddled flawed survey on liberal professors
> 
> I tend to believe Republicans when they say "Education is just a piece of paper" and "we don't want no intellectuals".
Click to expand...

You tend to believe anything that reinforces your narrow little world view.  It's because you're not very bright.

Like many on the left, you conflate "educated" with "intelligent".  A diploma is no measure of intelligence.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Polk said:


> 40% of medical students self-ID as liberal or very liberal, versus 26% who do so as conservative or very conservative.
> 
> SpringerLink - Journal of General Internal Medicine, Volume 22, Number 4



Academia is a hotbed of leftist activism. In many cases, failing to be a leftist could seriously harm a students ability to graduate.

Once they graduate and go into the real world, it all changes dramatically.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rdean said:


> Engineering.



What Trade & Technical school did you attend?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".



Democrats are more likely to believe Jesus will return by 2050 than Republicans.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
Click to expand...


The ones with the most people?

Christian Colleges - Universities and Bible Colleges


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> anyone else notice the 'tard 0/p doesn;t give links.
> 
> cause facts don't matter... [r]ight?
> 
> loon



Funny, I found links.

ANES > Data Center


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Polk said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a steaming pile.
> 
> With Obama's fascist care looming, I can't imagine too many doctors and dentists being democrats...
> 
> What you mean is that few global warming grant collectors are Republicans..
> 
> I'm betting that most working scientists, doctors, dentists, engineers, et al, are Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 40% of medical students self-ID as liberal or very liberal, versus 26% who do so as conservative or very conservative.
> 
> SpringerLink - Journal of General Internal Medicine, Volume 22, Number 4
Click to expand...


Is that why so many "doctors" believe in alternative medicine? Maybe if DrOz was more conservative he would not be on TV spouting claptrap about Reiki and holistic medicine.

Just saying.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> Is that why so many "doctors" believe in alternative medicine? Maybe if DrOz was more conservative he would not be on TV spouting claptrap about Reiki and holistic medicine.
> 
> Just saying.



My wife used to LOVE him.

Then he showed up with John Edwards - the psychic, and that was that...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why so many "doctors" believe in alternative medicine? Maybe if DrOz was more conservative he would not be on TV spouting claptrap about Reiki and holistic medicine.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife used to LOVE him.
> 
> Then he showed up with John Edwards - the psychic, and that was that...
Click to expand...


The man should demand that they revoke his license to practice.


----------



## daveman

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones with the most people?
> 
> Christian Colleges - Universities and Bible Colleges
Click to expand...

Blue-state California has more bible colleges than any other state in America.

How you gonna spin that, dean?


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> Blue-state California has more bible colleges than any other state in America.
> 
> How you gonna spin that, dean?



Including Biola, one of the most prestigious schools in the nation.

{Harvard was named after its first benefactor, John Harvard. Although it was never formally affiliated with a church, the college primarily trained Congregationalist and Unitarian clergy. }

Harvard University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well wait a minute, you mean HARVARD is one of those "Bible colleges" that RDean was berating???....


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-state California has more bible colleges than any other state in America.
> 
> How you gonna spin that, dean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including Biola, one of the most prestigious schools in the nation.
> 
> {Harvard was named after its first benefactor, John Harvard. Although it was never formally affiliated with a church, the college primarily trained Congregationalist and Unitarian clergy. }
> 
> Harvard University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Well wait a minute, you mean HARVARD is one of those "Bible colleges" that RDean was berating???....
Click to expand...

That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.  6%!!  6%!!


Right, deaniac?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-state California has more bible colleges than any other state in America.
> 
> How you gonna spin that, dean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including Biola, one of the most prestigious schools in the nation.
> 
> {Harvard was named after its first benefactor, John Harvard. Although it was never formally affiliated with a church, the college primarily trained Congregationalist and Unitarian clergy. }
> 
> Harvard University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Well wait a minute, you mean HARVARD is one of those "Bible colleges" that RDean was berating???....
Click to expand...


As is Princeton and the rest of the Ivy League.


----------



## AllieBaba

Duke.
Founded by Methodists and Quakers.
A RESEARCH university, incidentally.


----------



## AllieBaba

Dumb bible colleges...pfft...

"In its 2011 edition, _U.S. News & World Report_ ranked the university's undergraduate program 9th among national universities,[11] while ranking the medical, law, public affairs, nursing and business graduate programs all among the top 12 in the United States.[12] In the 2010 QS World University Rankings, Duke ranked 14th worldwide.[13] Duke's research expenditures are among the largest ten in the nation. "

Duke University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daveman

It makes a funny sound when Dean's leftist fantasies smack hard against reality.


----------



## AllieBaba

Another of those "dumb" church schools...

"
Wheaton College ranked *ninth in the nation* in the total number of graduates (all fields) who went on to *earn doctorates* (during the period of 1986-1995) according to Franklin & Marshall College's latest survey, which included more than 900 private colleges and universities.[15]
Wheaton is ranked 34 among all national liberal arts colleges for "Best Undergraduate Teaching" by the US News and World Report.[16] "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheaton_College_(Illinois)


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh look, another dumb bible college that ranks 19th in the US...

Also a research university:

"
The *University of Notre Dame du Lac* (or simply *Notre Dame* /&#716;no&#650;t&#601;r&#712;de&#618;m/) is a private Catholic research university located in Notre Dame, an unincorporated community north of the city of South Bend, in St. Joseph County, Indiana, United States &#8212; as are Holy Cross College and Saint Mary's College.
It was founded by Father Edward Sorin, CSC, who was also the school's first president. It was established as an all-male institution on November 26, 1842, on land donated by the Bishop of Vincennes. The university first enrolled women undergraduates in 1972. Today, about 47 percent of the student body is female.[5] Notre Dame's Catholic character is evident in the many Holy Cross priests serving the school (most notably the president of the university), its explicit commitment to the Christian faith, numerous ministries funded by the school, as well as in architecture around campus, especially the Main Building's gold dome topped by a golden statue of St. Mary, a famous replica of the Lourdes grotto, the 134-foot-tall (41 m) mosaic of Christ on the side of the Hesburgh Library (entitled "The Word of Life," but affectionately called 'Touchdown Jesus' because of his upraised arms and proximity to the stadium), and the ornate Basilica of the Sacred Heart, along with numerous chapels, statuary and religious iconography.
The university today is organized into five colleges and one professional school, the oldest of which, the College of Arts and Letters, began awarding degrees in 1849. The undergraduate program was ranked 19th among national universities by _U.S. News & World Report_ for 2010-2011.[6] Notre Dame has a comprehensive graduate program with 32 master's and 25 doctoral degree programs.[7][8] Additionally, the university's library system is one of the 100 largest in the United States. "


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want a legitimate link that backs up your stance that Republicans mainly have degrees from Religious colleges. Don't tell me that, because a college happens to be in a particular state, that that somehow confirms your point. It does not. I take it you are aware that Americans can choose to study at any college they choose, assuming that college accepts them. So back it up little boy. I'll give you a clue. You will not be able to back it up from any legitimate source.... because it is bullshit.
> 
> I have no interest in your bullshit about the GOP. I ignore it, as I do with 94% of your bullshit. Don't try and deflect from your original bullshit by adding yet more shit into it.
Click to expand...


You can't be serious.  What does the evidence say?  Why don't you connect the dots and see what's left.  Here, let me help:
6% of scientists are Republican
Republicans want to include "mysticism" in public schools as "part of science".
Republicans believe "Noah's Ark" really happened.
Bible colleges teach "natural science".  Stuff like "bees pollinate flowers and rain is wet".  They do that to avoid genetics, plate tectonics, the foundation science for biology, botany and physiology, astronomy, geology, paleontology and any science that points to an "old earth", which almost all, if not all, do.

Then you look at location.  The vast majority of Bible colleges are in Red states.  Please don't say they are really "hotbeds of liberalism".  What are they really famous for?  How about business law and Bible study?  How else are Republicans going to screw as many Americans out of as much money as possible?  You have to admit, the redistribution of wealth from the middle class to the top 3% during the last 10 years is hardly something that can be denied.

Do Republicans study music or art or architecture?  Not so much.  And when they do, they are not nearly as successful as the left.

Funny story about "architecture".  Right wingers had to get gay guy "Phillip Johnson" to design their Chrystal Cathedral.  If there had been a single right winger capable, they would never have hired a gay.  Go ahead, make me laugh, tell me I'm wrong.

Make me laugh again.  Tell me most "Bible College Degrees" go to left wingers.

So instead of telling me to prove I'm wrong, present your evidence.  Prove you're right.  Prove right wingers have degrees in, in, in what?  What is it they have degrees in?

Funny thing.  You can go online and find "Science Organization" whose membership is made up of African Americans, Hispanics, gays, women and so one.  But I can't find a single organization of "Republican Scientists" or "Conservative Scientists".  Why is that?


----------



## rdean

AllieBaba said:


> Oh look, another dumb bible college that ranks 19th in the US...
> 
> Also a research university:
> 
> "
> The *University of Notre Dame du Lac* (or simply *Notre Dame* /&#716;no&#650;t&#601;r&#712;de&#618;m/) is a private Catholic research university located in Notre Dame, an unincorporated community north of the city of South Bend, in St. Joseph County, Indiana, United States  as are Holy Cross College and Saint Mary's College.
> It was founded by Father Edward Sorin, CSC, who was also the school's first president. It was established as an all-male institution on November 26, 1842, on land donated by the Bishop of Vincennes. The university first enrolled women undergraduates in 1972. Today, about 47 percent of the student body is female.[5] Notre Dame's Catholic character is evident in the many Holy Cross priests serving the school (most notably the president of the university), its explicit commitment to the Christian faith, numerous ministries funded by the school, as well as in architecture around campus, especially the Main Building's gold dome topped by a golden statue of St. Mary, a famous replica of the Lourdes grotto, the 134-foot-tall (41 m) mosaic of Christ on the side of the Hesburgh Library (entitled "The Word of Life," but affectionately called 'Touchdown Jesus' because of his upraised arms and proximity to the stadium), and the ornate Basilica of the Sacred Heart, along with numerous chapels, statuary and religious iconography.
> The university today is organized into five colleges and one professional school, the oldest of which, the College of Arts and Letters, began awarding degrees in 1849. The undergraduate program was ranked 19th among national universities by _U.S. News & World Report_ for 2010-2011.[6] Notre Dame has a comprehensive graduate program with 32 master's and 25 doctoral degree programs.[7][8] Additionally, the university's library system is one of the 100 largest in the United States. "



Catholics believe in evolution.


----------



## rdean

AllieBaba said:


> Dumb bible colleges...pfft...
> 
> "In its 2011 edition, _U.S. News & World Report_ ranked the university's undergraduate program 9th among national universities,[11] while ranking the medical, law, public affairs, nursing and business graduate programs all among the top 12 in the United States.[12] In the 2010 QS World University Rankings, Duke ranked 14th worldwide.[13] Duke's research expenditures are among the largest ten in the nation. "
> 
> Duke University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



From your link:

Duke started as Brown's Schoolhouse, a private subscription school founded in 1838
This isn't 1838 anymore.

The university has "historic and symbolic ties to the Methodist Church but it always has been *independen*t in its governance.

Independent.  What does that mean?  It means they teach evolution.  Oops.


----------



## rdean

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> College Faculties A Most Liberal Lot, Study Finds
> College faculties, long assumed to be a liberal bastion, lean further to the left than even the most conspiratorial conservatives might have imagined, a new study says.
> 
> By their own description, 72 percent of those teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal and 15 percent are conservative, says the study being published this week. The imbalance is almost as striking in partisan terms, with 50 percent of the faculty members surveyed identifying themselves as Democrats and 11 percent as Republicans.
> 
> The disparity is even more pronounced at the most elite schools, where, according to the study, 87 percent of faculty are liberal and 13 percent are conservative.
> 
> --
> 
> In contrast with the finding that nearly three-quarters of college faculty are liberal, a Harris Poll of the general public last year found that 33 percent describe themselves as conservative and 18 percent as liberal.
> 
> The liberal label that a majority of the faculty members attached to themselves is reflected on a variety of issues. The professors and instructors surveyed are, strongly or somewhat, in favor of abortion rights (84 percent); believe homosexuality is acceptable (67 percent); and want more environmental protection "even if it raises prices or costs jobs" (88 percent). What's more, the study found, 65 percent want the government to ensure full employment, a stance to the left of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Recent campus controversies have reinforced the left-wing faculty image. The University of Colorado is reviewing its tenure system after one professor, Ward Churchill, created an uproar by likening World Trade Center victims to Nazis. Harvard's faculty of arts and sciences voted no confidence in the university's president, Lawrence Summers, after he privately wondered whether women had the same natural ability as men in science and math.​
> Academia is out of touch with America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that article you linked too.  Let's review a few of the more juicy tidbits:
> 
> "What's most striking is how few conservatives there are in any field" (no surprise there)
> 
> Religious services take a back seat for many faculty members, (that's because it's a "college" not a fucking church)
> 
> The study appears in the March issue of the Forum, an online political science journal.* It was funded by the Randolph Foundation, a right-leaning group that has given grants to such conservative organizations* (makes you wonder how honest it is)
> 
> Rothman sees the findings as evidence of "possible discrimination" against conservatives in hiring and promotion. Even after factoring in levels of achievement, as measured by published work and *organization memberships* (belonging to an "organization" is an "achievement"?  Seriously?  Hilarious!), "the most likely conclusion" is that "being conservative counts against you," he said. "It doesn't surprise me, because I've observed it happening." *The study, however, describes this finding as "preliminary."* (Preliminary?  I've observed it happening?  Does this sound remotely scientific?)
> 
> "It's hard to see that these liberal views cut very deeply into the education of students. In fact,* a number of studies show the core values that students bring into the university are not very much altered by being in college*." (This is the most hilarious so far.  They're saying the students were liberal when they started college.  That means more liberals go to college.  Funnier and funnier.  Seriously.)
> 
> *The study did not attempt to examine whether the political views of faculty members affect the content of their courses.*
> 
> But liberals outnumbered conservatives even among engineering faculty (51 percent to 19 percent) (Who knew?)
> 
> For the most hilarious part of all, check out this article:
> 
> Wash. Times news, opinion pieces peddled flawed survey on liberal professors
> 
> I tend to believe Republicans when they say "Education is just a piece of paper" and "we don't want no intellectuals".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tend to believe anything that reinforces your narrow little world view.  It's because you're not very bright.
> 
> Like many on the left, you conflate "educated" with "intelligent". * A diploma is no measure of intelligence*.
Click to expand...


I know.  It's just a piece of paper and you can be "over educated" and people with degrees don't have "common sense".  I've heard it all before.

If a degree was so meaningless, easy and insignificant, it's good the right wing sticks with the Bible.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> You can't be serious.  What does the evidence say?  Why don't you connect the dots and see what's left.  Here, let me help:
> 6% of scientists are Republican



We have been through this before. The actual numbers come from a single education oriented organization, not all scientists. If I did a survey of the American Scientific Affiliation and discovered that 94% of scientists self identified as evangelicals you would, rightfully, point out how stupid it is to rely on a survey of a single organization.



rdean said:


> Republicans want to include "mysticism" in public schools as "part of science".



Are you talking about stuff like arranging furniture to get the best energy flow, or maybe reiki like the stuff Dr Oz keeps telling the millions of idiots that listen to his show about?



rdean said:


> Republicans believe "Noah's Ark" really happened.
> Bible colleges teach "natural science".  Stuff like "bees pollinate flowers and rain is wet".  They do that to avoid genetics, plate tectonics, the foundation science for biology, botany and physiology, astronomy, geology, paleontology and any science that points to an "old earth", which almost all, if not all, do.



So do Democrats. 



rdean said:


> Then you look at location.  The vast majority of Bible colleges are in Red states.  Please don't say they are really "hotbeds of liberalism".  What are they really famous for?  How about business law and Bible study?  How else are Republicans going to screw as many Americans out of as much money as possible?  You have to admit, the redistribution of wealth from the middle class to the top 3% during the last 10 years is hardly something that can be denied.



California is a red state? Who knew?



rdean said:


> Do Republicans study music or art or architecture?  Not so much.  And when they do, they are not nearly as successful as the left.



Then why are you complaining about all the Republicans that run big businesses that hate unions, poor people, minorities, and the environment? Are you now saying those companies are actually run by Democrats?



rdean said:


> Funny story about "architecture".  Right wingers had to get gay guy "Phillip Johnson" to design their Chrystal Cathedral.  If there had been a single right winger capable, they would never have hired a gay.  Go ahead, make me laugh, tell me I'm wrong.



What makes you think that Robert Schuller is a right winger? He has never had a problem with homosexuals, opposed the anti gay covenant that the Crystal Cathedral's board imposed on the choir, and has ordained gay clergy. Most people would not consider that right wing, but we all know you live in an alternate universe.



rdean said:


> Make me laugh again.  Tell me most "Bible College Degrees" go to left wingers.



If it makes you happy, I point to Robert Schuller. 



rdean said:


> So instead of telling me to prove I'm wrong, present your evidence.  Prove you're right.  Prove right wingers have degrees in, in, in what?  What is it they have degrees in?



She asked you to prove you are right, not wrong.

Just saying.



rdean said:


> Funny thing.  You can go online and find "Science Organization" whose membership is made up of African Americans, Hispanics, gays, women and so one.  But I can't find a single organization of "Republican Scientists" or "Conservative Scientists".  Why is that?



Because you did not look?

By the way, can you find one that is Democratic scientists?


----------



## uscitizen

uscitizen said:


> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.



Can you believe I got negged for that with the comment "prove it" ??

wow, just wow.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got negged for that with the comment "prove it" ??
> 
> wow, just wow.
Click to expand...

ZOMG, how utterly _horrible_ to be asked to back up a claim!  Oh, the huge manatee!  Oh, don't people realize they're supposed to accept everything you say simply because you say it?

  I don't know what this internet is coming to.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

uscitizen said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got negged for that with the comment "prove it" ??
> 
> wow, just wow.
Click to expand...


Was it rdean?


----------



## Ynique

...You can't buy intelligence.  And Democrats are more intelligent (statistically) than Republicans.


----------



## Ynique

A higher percentage of Republicans get a 4-year education, than the percentage of Democrats.  That's because people with more money tend to vote Republican, to get laws that help them avoid taxes on their money.  As for Democrats, those who do get an education, get more out of it, because Democrats are innately smarter.  And they go into more complex fields.





Quantum Windbag said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Republicans like BA's and such but few are scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got negged for that with the comment "prove it" ??
> 
> wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it rdean?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Ynique said:


> A higher percentage of Republicans get a 4-year education, than the percentage of Democrats.  That's because people with more money tend to vote Republican, to get laws that help them avoid taxes on their money.  As for Democrats, those who do get an education, get more out of it, because Democrats are innately smarter.






Well, we know _you_ went to Clown College.


----------



## squeeze berry

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,
> 
> Worthless degrees in Bible Memorization from fucking Bible colleges.  Hilarious.
> 
> I have edjamacation.  I know my "verses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> And, could we get a legitimate link to an authoritative source and not some bullshit blog from the HuffPuff or MediaMockery? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> What states are the majority of Bible colleges in?  Duh!
> 
> Now, what states are "University centers of research and real accomplishment" mostly in?
> 
> Be honest.
> 
> Do I have to also find a link that says the Republican Party is 90% white and mostly Christian?  Who could possibly deny that?
Click to expand...


we understand you do not like whites and christians.

now go play in the traffic


----------



## daveman

Ynique said:


> A higher percentage of Republicans get a 4-year education, than the percentage of Democrats.  That's because people with more money tend to vote Republican, to get laws that help them avoid taxes on their money.  As for Democrats, those who do get an education, get more out of it, because Democrats are innately smarter.  And they go into more complex fields.


Womyn's Studies is not more complex than mechanical engineering.


----------



## Katzndogz

Is the democratic convention an example of their superior intelligence?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ynique said:


> ...You can't buy intelligence.  And Democrats are more intelligent (statistically) than Republicans.



Utter bullshit.


----------

